# Thoughts on my website



## BLOXXClothing (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi guys and girls,

Just a quickie, just after people's thoughts on my new Immortal Fitness website.

Only just created the brand and designs but feedback would be most welcome.

www.immortal-fitness.com

Social Networking:

www.twitter.com/FitnessImmortal
www.facebook.com/ImmortalFitness1


----------



## icaras (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello,

Your Women's link under products doesn't work...



Just an FYI

John


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

Here are my thoughts.

1.) Props to you for having a responsive site (adjusts to mobile) as many people are still failing to do so.
2.) I get the feeling the site will be very good just right now it's very bare-bones.
3.) Your slides need more information. All I see are images about your brand name. As a consumer I need to know why I should buy from you and who you are or what you can do for me.
4.) You need something in the right-section of your footer. It looks like you forgot to place a widget there. I would move the 'Welcome' widget to the first spot, Twitter feed to the second, and have a Facebook widget that lets people like your page and shows photos of your current fans.
5.) This will come with time but you need to add more designs to the site.

Overall it looks nice and operates fluently and those are two things most people fail to do with their own sites. Just work on adding more designs and content to the site (especially the homepage) and you'll be good to go.


----------



## QCT2008 (Aug 5, 2013)

It has good response time. A lot of scrolling to see the main page. But overall it has a clean feel and look to it.


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

QCT2008 said:


> It has good response time. A lot of scrolling to see the main page. But overall it has a clean feel and look to it.


I'm assuming you mean on mobile with the scrolling because on desktops it's just a short scroll to the bottom.


----------



## SqueegeePrinting (May 24, 2013)

The website looks nice. I really like it, although I've noted down 3 points:

- I'm not too keen on the mobile number at the top. Perhaps look at getting an 020 number to divert to your mobile. It looks a bit more professional.

- Is there content missing on the right hand side of the Welcome widget? 

- An about/blog section would be nice to understand the philosophy behind the brand. I can't really connect with it at the moment.

Apart from that you're on the right track!


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

I would also try to work out a fix for your homepage slider because for me the entire image(s) aren't displaying when using the mobile site.


----------



## strike3sports (Jun 24, 2013)

Site looks nice and clean. I like how you promote the twitter account and hashtags.


----------



## BLOXXClothing (Apr 24, 2013)

codyjoe said:


> I would also try to work out a fix for your homepage slider because for me the entire image(s) aren't displaying when using the mobile site.



Yeah, currently looking into this.


----------



## NariDesigns (Jun 25, 2013)

I like that the pictures of your shirts are more than just a flat, wrinkled shirt


----------



## platnumcn (Aug 5, 2013)

Welcome fonts, Tweets and design are all out of place  . The only thing good about the site is the collection, which is perfect fitness wear. 

I guess you need a good designer  . Am sorry, but this is what I feel considering the niche, which you are targeting.


----------



## guysmalley (Nov 1, 2008)

BLOXXClothing said:


> Hi guys and girls,
> 
> Just a quickie, just after people's thoughts on my new Immortal Fitness website.
> 
> ...


I like it like it, i presents the line nicely on one of the banners the last one i believe on my ipad the type falls below the crop line at the bottom, and the twitter and facebook links are way huge but that may but a mobile thing. On a side note if you ever want to embellish any of your shirts with custom art see my link i will make you an offer you can' t refuse lol good luck!


----------



## marc murphy (Aug 22, 2013)

Yes clean and light on the eyes, as well as easy navigate....good job! Btw I would also add contact form to the contact us page. Makes it easier for the user to contact you.


----------



## ralala (Sep 11, 2013)

Just FYI
When we are at the "contact us" page, the "Products" button doesn't work

Otherwise, your website looks pretty good


----------



## iCreateGraphix (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice site. Clean look. And your T designs are nice and clean too! Where do you find those Y tank tops at wholesale? I've been looking for those for a client of minefor weeks. Your help is greatly appreciated. And keep up the good designing!


www.icreatescreenprinting.com

Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------

